# Usb recording device!?



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

I would like to know about few USB recording device,one that easy to use.
Iam lookin for something that you can plug you guitar directly in it,and then
plug the device in your computer.Does that exist?

Thanks

Frank:smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes I mentioned this before in an earlier thread. The one I personally use is the Edirol UA-25 but they've got a new version now called the UA-25EX. The only difference I can see is the software included as the specs seem to be about the same. I'm sure you'll get other suggestions. Here's the link from Steve's Music Store: http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3488


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You might look around for a used M-Audio FastTrack Pro. God knows a lot of them were sold. I like mine.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a digital muti-fx and a digital input on your computer sound card?

If so, just connect the digital out on the pedal to it. I've never had luck using analogue connections to a stock card, but digital will pass through the card untouched (which is a good thing, because the conversion quality is garbage).

Otherwise, both devices mentioned -- the M-Audio and Edirol -- would work perfectly.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I just got an M-Audio Fast Track Pro a couple of weeks ago. It's simple and works really well. You'll spend way more time farting around with mics and the software than this little interface.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy said:


> Do you have a digital muti-fx and a digital input on your computer sound card?
> 
> If so, just connect the digital out on the pedal to it. I've never had luck using analogue connections to a stock card, but digital will pass through the card untouched (which is a good thing, because the conversion quality is garbage).
> 
> Otherwise, both devices mentioned -- the M-Audio and Edirol -- would work perfectly.


My card got a Mic in, Normal Speaker out,Line in,and sum for subwoofer and left and right speakers out

I dont understand why that my amp line out into my card line in wont work properly 

Frank:smile:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to know about few USB recording device,one that easy to use.
> Iam lookin for something that you can plug you guitar directly in it,and then
> ...


I use a Zoom H4 in the configuration you mentioned.


----------



## doctor-dave (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a line6 toneport and its served me well...with all the different things you can do with it its a very usefull tool...i use it for guitar bass and vocals ...and using plugins in my recording software i can get it sounding "pro-studio" with ease
i've heard some really good things about the firebox and using amplitube too, or you can always get a pod...


----------

